# Bloodline



## harper's_Duke (Jul 31, 2009)

My pitbull is ADBA registered so i have papers and i have his pedigree. The one thing i do not know is his bloodline. People ask me all the time and i just have to give them a blank stare. I was reading some of the responses to the previous bloodline question, how does having his papers help me figure his bloodline out?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

harper's_Duke said:


> My pitbull is ADBA registered so i have papers and i have his pedigree. The one thing i do not know is his bloodline. People ask me all the time and i just have to give them a blank stare. I was reading some of the responses to the previous bloodline question, how does having his papers help me figure his bloodline out?


use Bully Breed Rescource to create yourself a pedigree then paste the link in here, and between us all I'm sure we can give you some insight. You can tell the bloodline by the names before or after the dogs names within the pedigree... lol I know it's confusing, but we'll figure it out for ya!


----------



## harper's_Duke (Jul 31, 2009)

thank you. i have a seven generation pedigree for him. what information do i need to get off of that so that it will help me find out. on the sire's side they have "blue" in a bunch of their name. on the dame's side i'm not so sure. My puppy is blue and brindle. I know color doesn't really help, but i'm sure he's one of the "blue" bloodlines.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

harper's_Duke said:


> thank you. i have a seven generation pedigree for him. what information do i need to get off of that so that it will help me find out. on the sire's side they have "blue" in a bunch of their name. on the dame's side i'm not so sure. My puppy is blue and brindle. I know color doesn't really help, but i'm sure he's one of the "blue" bloodlines.


blue is nothing more than a color.. what is the dam and sires registered name on the pedigree? i might be able to help you out.


----------



## harper's_Duke (Jul 31, 2009)

Dillahunty's "Go Getta" (sire), E.B.'s"Star" (dam).... All of the sire dogs on Go Getta's side have names with blue references and the name Couturiers comes up a lot. On the dam side red references in the name of the sire's and the name Weaver comes up a lot on the dam's side.


----------

